# Maysville, Ga Hunt Club Seeking New Members



## Rackmaster4350 (Jun 18, 2016)

Chestnut Mtn Hunt Club in Maysville Ga. (Jackson County) is currently seeking new members for the upcoming season. 1100 acres with creeks, pines, hardwoods, and camp. Dues are $400.00 yearly. Contact Randall Henderson @ 770-965-9784


----------



## 7mmMag (Jun 20, 2016)

How many total members? Where at in maysville?


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 21, 2016)

*interested*

How many members?


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 21, 2016)

*already filled...*

already filled..


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 25, 2016)

Rackmaster4350 said:


> Chestnut Mtn Hunt Club in Maysville Ga. (Jackson County) is currently seeking new members for the upcoming season. 1100 acres with creeks, pines, hardwoods, and camp. Dues are $400.00 yearly. Contact Randall Henderson @ 770-965-9784


Let anyone coon hunt?


----------



## Rackmaster4350 (Jun 27, 2016)

The club has been filled for the 2016 season. Thanks for the great response.


----------

